# new Binoculars?



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Okay, the last of the gear I might need to replace are my old binoculars, current ones are some old Simmons 7x35 that were handed down. That being said, I prefer to stick with Nikon for the next pair and stay under $200. What do you guys have experience with and have served you well even if it's not Nikon?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Personally I would probably go with Vortex Diamondback 12x50. I have vortex crossfire 10x42's and really wish I would have spent more money (my crossfires were $100 on cabelas bargain cave). But they were what I could afford at the time and I''ll be upgrading sometime.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

outdoorser said:


> Personally I would probably go with Vortex Diamondback 12x50. I have vortex crossfire 10x42's and really wish I would have spent more money (my crossfires were $100 on cabelas bargain cave). But they were what I could afford at the time and I''ll be upgrading sometime.


I have read good reviews of the Vortex optics overall, but it's not a brand I grew up with so the skeptic in me may not allow it, still going to do more research on them though.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I haven't spent a lot of time looking through them, but the Leupold BX-2 Acadias are pretty good glass for the money. Had a few people tell me they liked them better than the Diamondbacks. Right around your price range depending on the mag/objective size you want.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

You know what i'm changing my suggestion slightly, instead go on ksl and search the scopes and optics section for a week or 2. I guarantee you'll find a great deal on whichever bino's you decide on, in fact maybe a $200 or under deal on a higher end pair. Oh and camofire.com has some good deals on nice bino's.


----------



## sk1 (Apr 7, 2013)

The diamondbacks simply for the bulletproof warranty that they have honored for people time and time again. If you want these binos long term and don't want to worry about an eyecup falling off and warranties that won't cover it from other companies, go with vortex. Most optics around the $200 rather similar in performance whether it be Nikon vortex leupold or whatever. Go vortex for the warranty is what I would do. Many other companies have the same warranty but not on their lower price range optics.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

nocturnalenemy said:


> I haven't spent a lot of time looking through them, but the Leupold BX-2 Acadias are pretty good glass for the money. Had a few people tell me they liked them better than the Diamondbacks. Right around your price range depending on the mag/objective size you want.


+1 I guess I have to say this since I am the one who told you I liked them more than the diamondbacks:grin:


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

$199.00 shipped to your door. http://www.blackovis.com/nikon-prostaff-7-10x42-binocular they are even your brand. Also I owned a pair of Vortex Diamondbacks and sent them in for warranty work 3 times. Shipping binos to Wisconsin is not cheap..


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Nambaster said:


> Also I owned a pair of Vortex Diamondbacks and sent them in for warranty work 3 times. Shipping binos to Wisconsin is not cheap..


My problem with the Vortex that you shipped back 3 times is that I had to ship them back the second and third time even if they do have a lifetime warranty. 
Just to know, what was the problem with them.


----------



## sk1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nambaster said:


> Also I owned a pair of Vortex Diamondbacks and sent them in for warranty work 3 times. Shipping binos to Wisconsin is not cheap..


I'm not on the vortex bandwagon by any means but consider if whatever happened to your diamondbacks happens to a $150 pair of binos with a lesser if any warranty....you're out the whole $150 and not just shipping. I've never owned a pair but that's what I would do on the budget specified,

Not to mention if I was sending them for a 3rd repair I would be contacting customer service for at the very least a free shipping label. I don't even own vortex and have had them offer me any one optic at wholesale just from some discussion. So having to pay for shipping 3 times I would imagine is not the norm.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

My issue that I had with the vortex optics was that the Diopter center kept on migrating. So one eye would be in focus and the other eye would not be in focus. On several hunts I had to use the optics as monoculars. The original binos that I had migrated very fast after a couple of uses. After sending them in they were replaced with new binos. Then 8 months later the exact same thing happened again. On the third shot I had them pay to have them shipped to them. 

Then finally an occurrence that was my own fault had me send it in for a repair on one ocular lens. 3 manufacturer workmanship issues is too many for me so I decided I had better try my luck with a different company or go back to Nikon. I am now a Vanguard fan. Better clarity for the same price so far... I would happily go back to Vortex if my experience is similar with Vanguard, but Vortex is the only company that I did not have any luck with. Prior to my Diamond backs I was using a pair of $145 Nikon actions which ended up finding antlers and animals while my vortex binos were in the shop.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Vortex is a nice warranty, but any reputable brand also has a lifetime warranty. I know that most other brands are a traditional warranty, but what are the odds of your dog chewing them up, running them over, etc.? I was once looking seriously at a rifle scope in the Vortex Crossfire II and the reticle seemed askew; the counter guy mentioned that they have to send in a lot of the lower end Vortex for warranty, so in this price range you may be wise to look elsewhere.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I had the same kind of problems with Bushnell and Tasco in my younger years. Bushnell soured me so bad that I wouldn't have a piece of their optics if you paid me. The Tasco was just being Tasco and was all that I could afford at the time. 

I have learned that if you want a quality pair of binoculars to save your money for a couple of years and watch the sales, or for sale adds. You never know what will pop up.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Vortex is a nice warranty, but any reputable brand also has a lifetime warranty. I know that most other brands are a traditional warranty, but what are the odds of your dog chewing them up, running them over, etc.? I was once looking seriously at a rifle scope in the Vortex Crossfire II and the reticle seemed askew; the counter guy mentioned that they have to send in a lot of the lower end Vortex for warranty, so in this price range you may be wise to look elsewhere.


I think I might have just identified the issue with my wifes .243... we topped it off with a Vortex Crossfire and we cant get a group within 4 inches on a lead sled... How can you tell if the recticle is knocked askew? I have been questioning this scope for a while.

Really makes me want to just offload my other vortex items.... I do like the nomad for the price... but the diamondback binos and the crossfire might be misses... Sorry if anyone on here works for vortex but I am just not having any luck with that brand.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the Diamondback binos 10x42 and love them. Have had them for 3 years now and trust me when I say they have been beat to hell and back and still as clear and dependable as the first day. The eye piece fell out once but I put it back on and never had a problem, but decided to send them off anyway to test there customer service and warranty department. 6 days was all it took for them to fix it and send it back to me, that's total from the time I sent it off! They cleaned them and sent it with a new case and lense covers.
I will only go with Vortex now. 
I do not like Nikons, bad experiences with them, leupold are good though.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Do I need anything more powerful than 10 power?


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

You could maybe go up to 12 power if you wanted, but I wouldn't go any higher than that. I opted for the 10 power binos.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

If you go 10 power I have noticed that the 10x50's a noticeably bigger in size and the 10x42's have almost the same light gathering ability but are a lot more compact. after owning and currently owning both in the exact same model I would recommend the 10x42's


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Picked up some used Bushnell 10x50 today for next to nothing, I will save up for some nicer ones.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm a fan of my Vortex Viper HD 10x42 binos.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

I have been slowly climbing the optics ladder (bushnell, nikon, vortex, etc.). I would have been money ahead to go ahead and buy something nice in the 1st place. I am currently squirreling away money to pick up a pair of Zeiss binos. The difference between them and the mid range binos is significant enough that I will save for a while until I can afford them.


----------

